# Tongue.. Anybody know recipes to prepare?



## turbobusa (Jun 6, 2013)

I get linguas verde(tongue in green sauce) at my favorite mexican food spot. I have always like tongue dishes . 
Anyone know how to prepare it. Big Chef?????
Thanks .. T


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 7, 2013)

Here ya go buddy, I think you will love this recipe.  I have substituted green enchilada sauce when I am pressed for time, but can tell you the homemade sauce is well worth your time, enjoy!


SERVES 6
This is one of the best dishes served at the Maxwell Street market in Chicago.
1 medium beef tongue, 2 1/2-3 1/2 lbs.
Salt
2 small white onions, peeled and chopped
4 cloves garlic, peeled and chopped
2 bay leaves
1/2 tsp. dried marjoram
1/2 tsp. dried thyme
12 medium tomatillos, husked and washed
3 fresh jalapeño or 2 fresh serrano chiles, stemmed
1 1/2 tbsp. manteca (lard)
1 medium bunch fresh cilantro, chopped

1. Put tongue in a large pot and cover with cold salted water. Add half of the onions and garlic. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, skim off any foam, then reduce heat to medium-low. Add bay leaves, marjoram, and thyme. Cover and simmer until tongue is tender when pierced with a skewer; this may take 2 1/2-4 hours, depending on weight and thickness of tongue.

2. Transfer tongue to a cutting board. Skim fat from broth, then reserve 2 cups of the broth. While tongue is still warm, peel off skin, remove any bones from thick end, and trim off fatty section along sides and bottom. Slice meat crosswise into 1/2''-thick pieces and set aside.

3. Preheat broiler and set rack about 4'' from the heat. Broil tomatillos and chiles, turning once, on a baking sheet until soft, blackened, and blistered, about 5 minutes per side. Put tomatillos, chiles, and any caramelized juices in a blender and blend to a smooth purée.

4. Reduce oven heat to 350°. Melt lard in a large cazuela or saucepan over medium heat. Add remaining onions and cook, stirring with a wooden spoon, until golden, about 5 minutes. Add remaining garlic and cook 1 minute. Add tomatillo purée and cook, stirring often, until thick and most of the liquid has evaporated, about 7 minutes. Stir in the 2 cups of reserved broth and half the cilantro. Continue cooking, stirring often, until sauce is thick enough to coat the spoon, 10-15 minutes. Season to taste with salt. Remove from heat.

5. Arrange tongue in the cazuela or a baking dish. Spoon sauce over tongue, then cover and bake until heated through and bubbling, 20-30 minutes. Uncover, garnish with the remaining cilantro, and serve with warm corn tortillas, if you like.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 7, 2013)

Me being the Beanner that I am- we eat tongue all the time and it's awesome.


Just boil it for a while, once it's cooked pan fry it with a lil garlic and cummin and toss in some El Pato yellow can sauce and you're golden!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 8, 2013)

This is so wrong . Tounge isn't made to eat . It's to use pre ptp turbo.. 
Who eats those pig feet? Huh ?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 8, 2013)

Come on iron, tongue is not that bad.  Now pigs feet and head cheese on the other hand, are things I will not eat again.  I suppose you are going to tell me you won't eat "nuts" either.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 8, 2013)

Trick question ^^^^


----------



## BigChef (Jun 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> This is so wrong . Tounge isn't made to eat . It's to use pre ptp turbo..
> Who eats those pig feet? Huh ?



You be surprised Tongue is use a lot in cooking especially in Jewish cooking when I use to be a Manager. Cow tongue contains zinc, a mineral that boosts the immune system and helps with wound healing. Zinc is also essential for skin health. Beef tongue contains 2.87 mg zinc and most adults need between eight and 11 mg of this mineral per day. Cow tongue is considered relatively high in protein. 100 g of beef tongue contains 14.90 g of protein

Hope that helps!


----------



## BigChef (Jun 9, 2013)

Serves 6

1 (3 to 4 pound) beef tongue
2 tablespoons rendered pork fat or oil
1 large yellow onion, cut into ¼-inch thick slices
2 carrots, cut into coins
¼ cup dry white wine or vermouth
2 bay leaves
4 to 6 sprigs fresh parsley
4 to 6 sprigs fresh thyme
3 ripe Roma tomatoes, cored and coarsely chopped
1 teaspoon salt
4 1/4 cups water
1 tablespoon cornstarch dissolved in 1 1/2 tablespoons water

1. Rinse the tongue and put it into a large, deep pot, like a 6-quart Dutch oven. Add enough water to cover by 2 inches. Bring to a boil over medium high heat and reduce the heat to simmer vigorously. Cook for 20 minutes. Remove from the heat, put the tongue in a bowl of cold water and allow to cool.

2. When cool enough to handle, drain, discarding the liquid. Remove the tough outer white skin and any black parts from the tongue. Use a sharp knife with a thin blade, and start from the pointy tip to cut away the skin. I usually remove the top layer and then attack the underside. You won’t be able to get at all of it on the first pass and will have to scrape and/or cut off residual bits. Rinse to remove any clinging bits and pat dry.

3. Position a rack in the middle level of the oven and preheat to 375F. In an oven-safe pot, heat the fat over medium-high heat. Add the onions and then snuggle the tongue between the onions. Reduce the heat a tad and brown the tongue lightly, about 4 minutes total. The onions will turn color a bit by the time you’re done.

4. Add the carrots and give things a stir. Splash in half of the white wine, and put the lid on. Cook for 6 to 8 minutes, shaking the pot about every 2 minutes to prevent the onions and carrots from burning.

5. Add the remaining white wine, bay leaf, parsley, thyme, tomato, and salt. Cover and cook for about 5 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the tomato has softened and is nearly collapsed.

6. Add the water and bring to a boil. Cover the pot, and then slide it into the oven. Bake (the liquid should simmer) for 45 minutes per pound, or until a toothpick easily pierces the tongue. Every 30 minutes, turn the tongue for even cooking.

Braised_beef_tongue_cooked 7. Remove from the pot from the oven. Transfer the tender tongue (which resembles an old shoe) to a plate and cover to keep warm and prevent drying. Strain the cooking liquid and degrease it. You should have about 2 1/2 cups. (If preparing in advance, allow the tongue to cool in the pot and refrigerate. Degrease by lifting off the fat that will congeal on top. Reheat the tongue and cooking liquid over medium heat before proceeding to remove the tongue and straining the liquid.)

8. Bring the liquid to a boil and let it reduce to 1 3/4 to 2 cups. Taste and add salt or pepper, if needed. Give the cornstarch a stir, and add to the sauce. Cook for about 30 seconds longer, or until the sauce is silky and slightly thickened. Turn off the heat and cover to keep warm. (If the tongue is cold by this point, put it into the sauce to gently reheat it before slicing.)

9. To serve, halve the tongue lengthwise and then cut into slices or cut the whole tongue into slices. (You can do a bit of both too since the more end is a lot bigger than the tip.)  Regardless, cut at a slight angle in the narrower parts to craft more evenly-sized pieces. Arrange on a plate. Pour some of the sauce on top to moisten the tongue and serve the rest on the side. 

You can also put the sliced tongue in the sauce to warm and lightly coat and then arrange on a plate to serve.


----------



## BigChef (Jun 9, 2013)

bro, if I was to cook tongue this is my fav recipe - Pickled tongue

A full beef tongue, 2-3 lbs

1/2 gallon of water

1 lb kosher salt

1/4 cup sugar

1 oz pink salt (aka DQ curing salt #1)

2 garlic cloves

1 tb pickling spice

Place half the water in the freezer. Take all brine ingredients except meat and place in small stock pot with half the water, bring to a boil and lower to a simmer for 10 min. Turn off heat and allow to cool to room temperature. When the brine is cool, rinse tongue and set aside. Take a container that will hold the brine and tongue fill with brine and cold water from the freezer. Put the tongue in (best to do this in the sink in case of overflow) and seal container. If you cannot force all the air out of the container use a plate to weight the tongue down so it stays submerged. Stash in the back of your fridge for at least a week.

For the braise:

1 tb toasted and cracked pepper corns

2 bay leaves

24 oz of beer

1 dash pepper flakes

1 dash ground ginger

1 clove

1 tsp mustard seed

Rinse tongue and dispose of brine. Place tongue and all braise ingredients in a dutch oven or other heavy closed vessel and put in a 250F oven for 5-6 hours or until the meat falls apart with a little prodding. Once the meat is done allow it to cool and then peel the skin off. If the meat is cooked all the way through the skin will just come up with a gentle tug. Otherwise put in back in the braise and let it go longer. You cannot overcook this, its like a pot-roast.


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks guys . I knew I could count on BC > I also figured Big Magnus would be in the mix as well being the crazy bow hunter you are(still makes me think of you killing that wild ass animal with stick with a point on it) serious balls mag82!.
Im going to get the stuff and try the long soak recipe and one other with my son.
Thanks, hopefully I won't botch it up. Big Chef it's great seeing you here more. 
Thanks T...........


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 9, 2013)

OK..now I will try it due to some BigChef education.. Question does it smell when
cooking like say corn beef?  T can u post picture when cooked..I'll prob love tounge and 
sing" lick it up " by kiss now..thanks BC


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Turbo.  Wait till my next hunt.  If all works out, I will be getting a 12' gator, with a knife!





turbobusa said:


> Thanks guys . I knew I could count on BC > I also figured Big Magnus would be in the mix as well being the crazy bow hunter you are(still makes me think of you killing that wild ass animal with stick with a point on it) serious balls mag82!.
> Im going to get the stuff and try the long soak recipe and one other with my son.
> Thanks, hopefully I won't botch it up. Big Chef it's great seeing you here more.
> Thanks T...........


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 9, 2013)

Funny you say that iron.  Whenever I have Rock Mountain Oysters I can't stop singing Big Balls by AC/DC.  And yes, tongue has a distinct odor when cooked.




Ironbuilt said:


> OK..now I will try it due to some BigChef education.. Question does it smell when
> cooking like say corn beef?  T can u post picture when cooked..I'll prob love tounge and
> sing" lick it up " by kiss now..thanks BC


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tongue doesn't have a bad odor at all... It's not a strong smell either.

No más si sabias de no nopales y lengua!!!!!


----------



## BigChef (Jun 10, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Thanks guys . I knew I could count on BC > I also figured Big Magnus would be in the mix as well being the crazy bow hunter you are(still makes me think of you killing that wild ass animal with stick with a point on it) serious balls mag82!.
> Im going to get the stuff and try the long soak recipe and one other with my son.
> Thanks, hopefully I won't botch it up. Big Chef it's great seeing you here more.
> Thanks T...........



Your welcome mate!



Ironbuilt said:


> OK..now I will try it due to some BigChef education.. Question does it smell when
> cooking like say corn beef?  T can u post picture when cooked..I'll prob love tounge and
> sing" lick it up " by kiss now..thanks BC



Yep it's very much like Corn beef and doesn't smell much.



Enigmatic707 said:


> Tongue doesn't have a bad odor at all... It's not a strong smell either.
> 
> No más si sabias de no nopales y lengua!!!!!


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Big C.. Magnus new moniker will be C.O.B   Crazy old bastard.
Hey I see a new reality show in the works Mag..................T


----------



## IRONFIST (Jun 13, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Not me. Yuk



No shit right?

What do you guys mean 'tongue'? Do you mean actual tongue? If so what cow tongue, pig tongue, what?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 13, 2013)

Absolutely actual tongue. Usually beef or buffalo.  You probably don't like turtle either, huh.



IRONFIST said:


> No shit right?
> 
> What do you guys mean 'tongue'? Do you mean actual tongue? If so what cow tongue, pig tongue, what?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 13, 2013)

Dude- you can tell the people who have never lived around Mexicans. We cook that shit on the daily. Tongue is sooo damn good and most people have no idea that it's not regular meat. It's super soft and tender and has great flavor.

Tacos de lengua are the best tacos you can get!!!!


----------



## tri-terror (Jun 13, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Dude- you can tell the people who have never lived around Mexicans. We cook that shit on the daily. Tongue is sooo damn good and most people have no idea that it's not regular meat. It's super soft and tender and has great flavor.
> 
> Tacos de lengua are the best tacos you can get!!!!



I work with this columbian chick and she says the same shit!
Someone would have to feed it to me unknowingly to get me to try it though...


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 26, 2013)

dsmn it, im 100mi away from any good authentic mexican spots.. you made me hungry for tacos and menudo (tripe)  

sorry, didnt mean to bring the dead back to life, but its good food and great for building muscle and hair on your chest haha.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey Mofo u ever eat tongue or just swallow hers?


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------

